#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  marokaanse jongen gezocht

## sanneo

Hoi, Ik ben een nederlands meisje en geintresseerd in de islam. Ik zou graag ook gewoon leven volgens de islam omdat het een erg mooi geloof is. Een marokaanse jongen lijkt me beter dan nederlandse jongens. Ik ben traditioneel en verzorgend. Het zou leuk zijn als je een reactie stuurt. alleen seriuese dan ! Sanne

----------


## Tetouwnia

Salaam Sanne,

Hopelijk kan je een leuke, en lieve man vinden die je naar de weg van Allah kan lijden. 
Een ding is zeker je ziet er leuk uit meid.

Groetjes  :love:

----------


## Hadickten

Alyssa Milano and Shania Twain Wrestling & Showing Ass!
http://www.CheapVideoBlog.com/MediaPlayer.php?q=260226

----------


## leider

mashallah:P 
hopelijk vind je iemand die goed bij je past. Vergeet niet om te gaan met moslimas die zich bezighouden met hun geloof! Dat versnelt je kennis opdoen enorm en het zorgt ervoor dat je meer weet over de cultuur van je mannetje later!  :grote grijns:  Ook leer je misschien wat arabische/berberse woordjes die de band tussen jou en ' zijn' familie/omgeving hechter maken!


Essalam alikom

----------


## amazightje

Eey Sanne,

Ik zag je staan en vind et heel mooi en goed van je dat je je in de islam verdiept hebt, en ik denk maar zo waar een wil is,is een weg toch

Maar ben eigenlijk zelf ook op zoek naar een meisje waar ik gelukkig mee zal zijn en wie weet ben jij dat wel..  :Iluvu:  

xx Mo

----------


## pureMaroc

Super van je
Heel heel wijsheid toegwenst meid.

----------


## face2faceman

Ik ben heel erg onder de indruk van je verhaal en zou graag met je in contact willen komen.

Ben een 26 jarige jongeman
Afgestudeerd HBO
Woonachtig in Rotterdam
Serieus, leuk, grappig, op z'n tijd romantisch, spontaan, zorgzaam, luistervaardig en sportief
sinds kort een eigen huisje
Mis nog alleen een soulmate 

Geduldig wacht ik op je antwoord.

Groeten F

----------


## Origi

Mooie meid hoor, maar uitkijken met wat je zoekt. Marokkanen zijn niet de beste reclamemakers voro de islam.  :knipoog:

----------


## chaibb

Hey Sanne 

het doet me goed dat jij de juiste en enige geloof van allah hebt gekozen.
ik zou je graag hier bij willlen helpen, en wie weet wel meer.
ik ben een jonge van 24 jaar en studeer bouwkunde aan Hogeschool utrecht.
als jij er ook zo over denkt als ik mag je me mailen.

vriendelijke groeten Chaibb

----------


## pureMaroc

> Mooie meid hoor, maar uitkijken met wat je zoekt. Marokkanen zijn niet de beste reclamemakers voro de islam.


De islam heeft geen reclame nodig. :ego:

----------


## hbibi

...........................................

----------


## Hemeltje

Fijn om te horen dat je geintereseerd bent in de Islaam!

Je zult vast je persoonlijke reden(en) hebben om specifiek op zoek te zijn naar een Marokkaanse jongen, maar kan het niet laten je te wijzen op het gegeven dat het wellicht verstandig is om ook dmv boekjes ed meer over de islaam te leren. Vaak een stukje betrouwbaarder dan hetgeen wij, moslims laten zien en vaak ook weten!

Succes!

Hemeltje

----------


## prinses1988

zij krijgt zoveel reacties alleen maar omdat ze zo mooi is:P
nee hoor glapje
meid je ziet er echt leuk uit, wens je veel succes
je zal inmiddels veel ''aanzoeken'' hebben gekregen
welkom in de islam

p.s lees mijn verhaal

----------


## prinses1988

ps nu twijfel ik of je echt een Nederlands meisje bent
want je hebt Marokaanse inplaats van Marokkaanse geschreven




p.s read my story!!

----------


## Jihanetje

> Fijn om te horen dat je geintereseerd bent in de Islaam!
> 
> Je zult vast je persoonlijke reden(en) hebben om specifiek op zoek te zijn naar een Marokkaanse jongen, maar kan het niet laten je te wijzen op het gegeven dat het wellicht verstandig is om ook dmv boekjes ed meer over de islaam te leren. Vaak een stukje betrouwbaarder dan hetgeen wij, moslims laten zien en vaak ook weten!
> 
> Succes!
> 
> Hemeltje


Hier sluit ik me helemaal bij aan! :handbang:

----------


## Reda_70

pfff..jeetje je ziet er leuk uit...maar ook alweer niet al die reacties waard..beetje overdreven. ok cut the crap, klasse dat je je verdiept in de islam (ik zal ook maar de kudde volgen) en way to go girl...

p.s. je maakt n goeie keus door n marokkaanse jongen te nemen....:-)

----------


## RemyV.

ik ben helemaal geintteresserrt alleen zit er geen maroc bloed bij mij in

----------


## Nouvel

Asalaam wa alaikom toekomstige zuster ik ben blij dat je ons geloof als de jouwe wilt hebben ik zou zeggen probeer je eigen kennis op te bouwen door veel te lezen uit betrouwbare boeken ,en vergeet niet in t begin is het moeilijk maar zet 1 stap naar allah swt en hij zet er 10 naar jouw dus hou vol als je vragen ,tips wat dan ook nodig hebt kan je altyd mailen ik ken ook genoeg zusters die je met andere dingen kunnen helpen asalaam wa alaikom afzender mounir

----------


## mussi111

hoi hoi zoek ni verder je hebt me gevonden .

----------


## mussi111

hoi. ik wil jou graag leren kennen , laat wat van je horen doeiii

----------


## azul34

salam oualikoum,


wie o wie kent amal uit a'dam en afkomstig uit tetuan in marokko.
ze is ongeveer 29 jaar, lief,rustig,en goedhartig.
ik heb alle contact met haar verloren door omstandigheiden...
als iemand weet wie ik bedoel,stuur mij aub een PB.

alvast bedankt!

wa salam,

----------


## Ghuraba

> Hoi, Ik ben een nederlands meisje en geintresseerd in de islam. Ik zou graag ook gewoon leven volgens de islam omdat het een erg mooi geloof is. Een marokaanse jongen lijkt me beter dan nederlandse jongens. Ik ben traditioneel en verzorgend. Het zou leuk zijn als je een reactie stuurt. alleen seriuese dan ! Sanne



Als je in aanraking wilt komen met de Islam moet je dat zker niet via MAROC.nl doen.

----------


## Chido240D

ey ff serieus zag ik jouw niet in escape vorige week??

----------


## Jihanetje

En heb jij de liefde van je leven al gevonden of valt het vies tegen?

----------


## hbibi

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## u_remind_me

sallaam....
stuur maar een berichtje als je serrieus bent!

----------


## ikram_power

success meid moge allah u helpen inshallah  :Smilie:

----------


## mohamed ok

selaam zuster ik zou je graag willen helpen bij het leren van de islaam en met het zoeken of bemiddelen van een goede en oprechte moslim man die met jou inschallah een toekomst zal opbouwen als je dat inschaallah wilt laat maar wat van je horen en ik zal voor je klaar staan 
wa alaikoem sellaam

----------


## Moslimaatje008

_
Meid, mischien is het ook slim om eerder met een meisje/vrouw in contact te komen..
Maar het is natuurlijk wat jij zelf wil .. 
& als je insha'allah meer over de islam wilt weten kan je ook bij mij terecht meid.

M3a salama_

----------


## nlmoslima85

ja ik wou net zeggen een standaard marokkaan is geen echte moslim.een praktiserende broeder hebj e nodig met baard enkelbroek die 5x per dag bid halal vlees eet,in de moskee bid! nooit vrijdag gebed mist en veel kennis heeft met t geloof en weet ook muziekl is haram mag je nietl uisteren.Beetje islam bestaat niet de marokkaanen die je ziet met mp3 los haren op hoog catharijne lopen kan je geen moslkim noemen dat zijn geboren moslims maar ze doen r niets aan PAS OP! 


GA OM MET ECHTE ZUSTERS,
hoofddoek Ghimaar,Baard veel kennis en moskee etc etc etc nit die lui die bij mac ff hamburger eten

astagfirullahhh


ps contacty met mannen mag niet is haram zoek kennis bij zusters!

----------


## careless

Lieve Sanne,

Ben je op zoek naar een Marokkaanse jongen of ben je op zoek naar de Islam (in jezelf)? Bepaal eerst wat je belangrijker vindt. Persoonlijk vind ik dat je vooral in het begin, waar je nu staat, je beter kan richten op jezelf en je verdiepen in de Islam. Want je moet natuurlijk wel goed 'ingelicht' worden over de Islam. En Marokkaanse jongen kan je niet DE Islam onderrichten. Het is natuurlijk wel mooi meegenomen als je een lieve Marokkaanse jongen tegenkomt, maar laat je hoofd niet op hol brengen door allerlei reacties van deze en gene. Eerlijk gezegd is het niet duidelijk of de Islam, of het 'daten' je 1e prioriteit is. Die jongen kom je vanzelf tegen en je kan ook veel kennis opdoen door bijvoorbeeld Marokkaanse moslim-miden te leren kennen.

Veel succes ermee!!
Liefs..

----------


## Fouad82

Hoi Sanne 
alles goed ?Je lijkt me wel een leuke dame.Ik zou je graag willen leren kennen 
Dit is mijn email [email protected]

----------


## princeofarabia

zo te zien heb je al genoeg reacties,wel ben ik geinteresseerd in een Nederlands moslima
Interesse ? 
Ik hoor van je........................of

----------


## Germen Roding

> Als je in aanraking wilt komen met de Islam moet je dat zker niet via MAROC.nl doen.


Wil de ware moslim opstaan?

----------


## Germen Roding

> Hoi, Ik ben een nederlands meisje en geintresseerd in de islam. Ik zou graag ook gewoon leven volgens de islam omdat het een erg mooi geloof is. Een marokaanse jongen lijkt me beter dan nederlandse jongens. Ik ben traditioneel en verzorgend. Het zou leuk zijn als je een reactie stuurt. alleen seriuese dan ! Sanne


Waarom lijt je een Marokkaanse jongen beter dan een Nederlandse jongen?

----------


## karim1991

salam alaikoum
als je wil kan je contact opnemen
en dan zien we wel verder 
[email protected]
k.

----------


## fouadine

nice girl

----------

